# The meaning of Life?



## asherj (Oct 27, 2003)

Ok, so here's the story. As is the case with many a young person on their quest to answer the eternal question "what the heck am I going to do with my life?" I thought I would turn to the wonderful people of the buzz for a little input, guidance and just plain entertainment. I would love to hear any stories, advice, or coments in general about what you have been proud of doing in your lives as paddlers and people and what you might have done different. The main crux of my eternal mental ramblings is that Im in school right now (CU, yeah I know, b-town) and eventhough Im following what interests me accademically (Poli-sci) the posibilities of that degree are pretty much grad school or law school and after that who knows what (big cities or DC?). I know for certain that my lifestyle (and being a native of small town colorado) won't allow me to live happily on the front range megalopolis of colorado (5hrs driving to ski on the weekends is rediculous!). So what can I do for a living that will support me (and hopefully a family) financially, that I can live in the mountains, paddle and ski to my hearts content, benefit the greater good, and help me to love every day I'm alive? Does my degree even matter? etc. any thoughts, personal experiences or other insights would be real cool and much appreciated. :wink: 
ps. if you have any super insightful stuff come chat with me at the mbuzz party, really loking forward to that one.


----------



## 217 (Oct 27, 2003)

I'm interested in this question as well. I just graduated from a small school in rural CO (polisci as well as econ). The job hunt has not gone well. But I don't want to give up backyard kayaking and hitchhiking to ski. 
Asherj-email me if you have any questions or suggestions, it would be nice to talk to someone in a similar position.
[email protected] or [email protected]
aaron


----------



## earthNRG (Oct 24, 2003)

Aaron, try to get a teaching position at Western, or maybe Gunni High. If you're still in school, stay in school till you get that law degree. Then you can move to the small town and offer the people yet another lawer. You can hang out at the slopes in Aspen or Vail, waiting for someone to fall on the ice, then convice them to sue the ski company. Of course, eventually you'll run the company broke, they'll shut down and you'll have to move to stay in business. Or, you could get a degree that's useful, say, architecture?, or engineering?. How about architectual engineering? Then you can be a designer or consultant for all the rich snots that buy land and want to tear it up and build rediculously large second, third or even fourth homes that they may stay in a month out of the year.

Resort management is another option. Western State has a great program. That will nearly garentee you end up in a resort town, but then you're stuck dealing with rich snots agian. They hardly ever seem to be happy (try being a bellman at a high-end hotel/golf club in a ski town!).

If you're not interested in money, but just like to play, be a snowcat operator in the winter and a river guide, grounds maintainence person or some other regular employee in the summer. Leaves you with lots of play time and little money, but the jobs really aren't that bad, especially when you weigh in the benifits (play time).

Enough rambling. Did this help? Personally, I wouldn't know what to do with a political science (can you really call it a science?) degree. I apologize if it seems like I'm knocking your major choice. In the end, it's what makes you happiest that matters most. Good luck.


----------



## splatshot96 (Mar 7, 2004)

*medical*

Here's some honest advice--if you can belive me double-a-ron, I'm just giving you a hard time on the other thread. Get any kind of degree, either technical or whatever in the medical field. Look at job post sites, they're begging for people in medicine. It doesn't have to be 15 years of school either, radiology techs make good money, schooling is relatively short and hours aren't bad. But, you have to live in a town big enough to have a hospital. Just a thought.


----------



## duckfoot (Oct 10, 2003)

Well, the topic of your post is The Meaning of Life. I definately don't have any answers for that one, but I do have some insights.
I graduated almost two years ago from school with a psychology degree. 
I knew when I graduated that I wasn't at all interested in doing anything with psychology, but it was interesting to study so that is the degree I got.
Since I graduated I have lived in steamboat and Glenwood Springs. I moved both places for internships, one at a magazine and one at the town paper. 
I basically just did things that interested me after college, and so far it has worked out pretty well. Once you get out something will come along as long as you have interests and are curious about a variety of things.

Having said all that, I still don't have a clue what I am doing with my life.
I have been offered a job at a paper in a smaller mountain town, but really hate the idea of living in a small town again. I love to ski and paddle and all that stuff, but get bored with a limited social scene.
I'd like to keep working in journalism, but am less than thrilled with spending too much of my 20's in a small town.

Anyway, I don't think it matters what you get your degree in as long as you are semi-smart, reliable, and reasonably good communicator. Basically, if you are employable, I think that you can get a job doing something that interests you.

Don't know if this helps, and I am probably not one to give advice since I am probably going through most of the same issues as yourself, tyring to decide weather to take a good job in a bad town. I do know that it is possible to live a life you want without the perfect college degree even though I haven't got it completly dialed yet.
Good luck.


----------



## Ken C (Oct 21, 2003)

When I got into college I had a scholarship and was pushed to make a choice as to what I would major in. I spoke to my grandfather who I admired greatly. He indicated " When I decide what I want to be, then you need to worry about it." This has proven true through my young life. If you asked me where I would one day be, I would never have guessed I would go down the path I have chosen. Yet in the end, I live in a mountain town five minutes from the slopes. I could have guessed that. When I graduated. I didn't own a suit, and that's what I wear every day. Find something, throw yourself into it and stand out. Then if it doesn't make you happy, throw yourself in another direction. If you enjoy the people you are with and don't hate your job, your doing better than most.

Peace,
Ken


----------



## Squints (Jan 18, 2004)

*This worked for me so far*

Go buy a van or a vehical you can put a bed in, pack up all your personal belongings and just drive into the sunset. In the winter months drive to the south east. in the spring just pack up and drive to the west coast. and enjoy all of the wonders on the road. 

I know its not the life for everyone but it sure makes me happy being out and meeting all of the wonderfull people in this community and seeing all of these beautiful places.

just a thought 
corey volt


----------



## atom (Jan 14, 2004)

*all good*

have fun


----------



## MaryJane (Nov 8, 2003)

Asher,
I don't proclaim to know the meaning of life, but I think I can give you an extra 20 years of prospective.

First you have to decide, do I want to work hard, with no time to play and make a lot of money and maybe when you're older you'll be able to afford the things you love? Or do you opt for making just enough to pay the bills, save for retirement, live where you want to live and have fun doing it? 

Work to play and play to work. I'm over 40 and this philosophy has always worked for me. My job, as I see it, is to enjoy life. If I don't, I'm not in a good mood and this doesn't work for my husband of over 20 years and daughter who is almost 16. I have a career, I'm a loan officer by day, but come 5:30 Friday, I'm 20 again. I live where I want, with recreational opportunities at every turn. I never gave up the things I love, even when I was pregnant. I took my baby with me skiing, hunting and boating.

My husband, who is 54, is a graphics designer. If he would have taken a job in a big city, we'd be rich (in monetary terms) right now. Fortunately we are rich in appreciation for each other and our good health. It sucks getting old, believe me, but young at heart is the key. I also believe that having more money than you need, leads to more problems than you need.

Anyway, there's my two cents worth. My only struggle right now...am I too old to go to the party tomorrow night? As my name implies, I do like to "throw down" as you young whipper snappers say, I am a boating fanatic, though still fairly new at kayaking, I think Chunderboy is funny as shit, and I am a frequent reader/poster on MB. Any other prerequisites? 

MaryJane

P.S. You do have to find a good woman with the same philosophies. I can't tell you how cool its been to be my husband's boating, hunting, skiing, you name it "buddy" for over twenty years. There are definite fringe benefits...afternoon naps, turning in early.....I think you get the picture!


----------



## gapers (Feb 14, 2004)

Screw work and screw school. Because 5 years after your dead nobodys gonna remember either. Whats it all gonna matter? I know, I know-the unexamined life is not worth living blah blah blah. I say party.


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

*"The Balance"*

Yeah, it's tough to have it both ways. If you begin the Pro Leisure Tour now, you could wind up at 35 with no relevant work history and assets to speak of (which is not an insignificant thing, by the way). With that you could have amazing stories of travel, 1000's of days on the hill / rivers, and be without the stress of mortgages, career mobility, and all that comes with locking into the "career" life plan. Getting a balance of the two sounds more like where you're thinking- because if you were the type that could live the live that Squints was referring to, you probably wouldn't be questioning that move on a chat board.

I think most folks will tell you that it doesn't come easy, but you can maintain a fun lifestyle while getting ahead (from a career perspective) in the game. The key is to keep the momentum rolling- yeah, you can make decent money in the restaurant game and keep you days free for addling/skiing/biking, but in five years you'll have the same skillset as someone just getting out of school. As I'm sure you know, the PolySci tag doesn't exactly break down doors (as with many undergraduate degrees). But if you do some research, you can start out with some lower-level jobs in fun places and map out a career path for the long-term - say, five years. 

I know some folks might flame me for this, but state and federal jobs are a great way to get ahead. They actually exist in mountain towns, the pays is decent (especially as you go up the ladder), they're usually not subject to swings in the economy, and the benefits are very good- all the silly bank holidays and vacation is mandated by the legislature, and you can be damn sure they take care of themselves. You might be selling out to the Man, but you can also accomplish a lot of good. I lived in Durango for 6 years, worked with youth-at-risk and got paid relatively well. Paddled the Animas on my lunchbreak & after work, and took vacations fairly often to Idaho, Mexico, Costa Rica and all over Southwest. The first job I had paid crappy, but it was rewarding and the part-time nature put me on the river pretty often. Would I have liked to travel the Globe year-round? Hell yes. But I also wanted other things- to own a house, save for the future, and I didn't want to be working those crappy jobs when I was 35 and everyone else is 22. So, the trade-off was obvious to me. For others, that stuff may not matter and that's fine too. Personal preference. 

Good luck- set a goal for how you see yourself in 5 years and start taking the necessary steps to get there.


----------



## ID Surfer (Nov 6, 2003)

.


----------



## asherj (Oct 27, 2003)

Wow, Im blown away by the responses. Thanks for all your great insights and keep em coming. These are a lot of the things that I've slowly been coming to realize. El Flaco is right on the money, its definitely a balance and one that Im wrestling with, the five year plan is also a good call. Ive done the ski-instructor / raft guide bit for a while while I'm in school and it definitely makes me happy but isn't truly fulfilling or something I would want to do as a carrier. As for driving off into the sunset, well Im a huge Kerouac, and Guthrie fan and all but thats just not the rout for me, I mean where does family and relationships fall into that equation? I think MaryJane is definitely right that thats where the largest level of fulfillment and happiness comes from, those around you that you love. Anyways, thanks for sharing your thoughts, its cool to hear what likeminded people have to think about this and to hear about other peoples experiences. The topic of internships came up a bunch. How have you all found these internships or lower level jobs in the areas you were interested in? Specifically that one in steamboat. Double-a-ron, thanks for your post Ill definitely email you and get some more of your thoughts as well as share any info I have, also feel free to reach me at [email protected]. 

Thanks, and keep em coming
Jon :wink:


----------



## howlie (Nov 24, 2003)

Jon, I feel your pain my friend. I have gone through it. I hopefully run into you at the party. I could advise on this topic for hours because I was in your shoes years ago and finally choose, after many stressful scenerio breakdowns, the leisure tour. I am older and I can honestly say I regret some of the decisions I made. Here are some things to consider if you go leisure tour...

Finish your education in Poly Sci. It interests you and you will at least enjoy the rest of school. You can always go back.i.e. My good friend got a philosophy degree and then became a ski bum. He turned into a great skier, picked up some sponsors, became a pro, traveled and skied all over. He finally gave it up, went back to school and got his Masters in Architecture. He is now an unemployed Architech....by choice Regardless, his undergrad degree put him a position to become whatever he wanted to be. I mean, what the hell can a philosophy major do. My sister has her PS degree and is now Conference Service Director for Marriot Hotels. It is not the degree sometimes, it is the accomplishment of receiving it

Always have insurance. You will have a good chance of getting hurt and you do not want to accumulate debt. If you go leisure, you do not want a huge dept at the age of 29 when you decide to retire from the mountain bum lifestyle and decide you want a family and a house(have you seen the range rover commercial) So don't live off of a credit card either.

Try to pick jobs and/or activities that look good on a resume. It would suck to try and get a real job the age of 35 and have ski shop on your resume.

Never buy or ride in a Nissan Xterra. This is self explainitory.

I have to agree with John Krakauer when he told me that there is no better place to live than the Front Rrange. He lives here. He wrote Into Thin Air, Into The Wild. Have you read Into The Wild. I think a lot of us share Chris McCandless' desire to experience the world around us. He took it to the extreme, but it was very important to him. 

You can go on and on. Jon, all I can say is if we lived in Oklahoma, we would probably not ponder this so much. But since we live in such a great place, we think, damn, how can I mix my passions and my career. Yeah it sucks, but it is good problem to have don't you think?


----------



## medman (Mar 10, 2004)

*meaning*

That's a tough question to have answered on the buzz. I don' think I could say much that hasn't already been said but I'll try. Slapshot96 and ID Surfer have a good idea. I'm sure ID surfer can tell you all about opportunities in nursing. My cousin is a traveling nurse and spends 12-15 weeks in each place she chooses to go to, has room and board payed for and gets payed very well. And you work 3-4 days and then you're off 3-4 days. But, traveling around alone gets old and like MaryJane said, it's all about who you're with. Very rich people can be very unhappy even though they have allt he time and money in the world to do what they want. It's really about doing things you love with the people you love. 

I myself am a family man and have gone the way of school (I'm in my second year of med school). It takes all my time, but I'm happy because it's time spent doing what I want. Some of the best advice I received was to live my life in a manner so that I can make choices about what I wanted to do and not have others make them for me. For me that meant getting good enough grades to choose a medical school and not have to pray that someone would take me. For you it might be something totally different. 

No degree, whatever the major, is a waste of time because it always carries weight when looking for a job even if it's in a different field than what you studied. Do what makes you happy and wait for opportunities to come up. Solutions usually present themselves when you least expect it. You'll figure it out. Good Luck.


----------



## mvhyde (Feb 3, 2004)

*The Meaning of Life? ermmm Monty Python style possibly?*

Poly-Sci is definitely a field of narrow focus and far fewer opportunities, sans going to law school. For me my bread and butter is software development, especially in this day and age of high-speed connectivity from just about anywhere. One can telecommute quite easily. That being said, you first have to pay some dues in the field before you get to that place where you can telecommute. Meaning you go into an office for a few months or even years. But even that is changing in this day and age. Companies are finally realizing it is cheaper to have you VPN into the office than to actually have space for you.

I got lucky and got the best of both worlds, I can VPN or come into the office down here in Durango. But tech jobs are hard to come by still in the more remote areas of the mountain states. I do see a trend though with more and more companies forgoing locating in the larger metroplex areas of the country and setting roots in more rural/small community settings. So if you do want to change your education focus, there are companies out there in the places you want to be, they just don't advertise it well.

Short of living on the Front Range (hurl..gag... no offense, I just prefer my rush-hour to be getting stuck behind a tractor on hwy 160 than getting stuck with psychotics all around me on I-25), I never thought I find a xxx,xxx.xx per year job in the mountains. You just don't see them up here that often.

Other things you could think about are Teaching, Medicine, Geopetroluem Engineering, or even Botanical Sciences with an emphasis on Range Management & Soil Conservation. Hell even Marketing... according to a friend of mine with a nearby ski resort, their marketing director is a total idiot and hurts business more than he helps it. Opportunities are abound here. Just don't box yourself in with your education. As tired as the line sounds, "think outside the box". It's the key to survival in the real world.

To give you an example from my life. I'm a Software Developer, but I also have picked up skills in Web Development, Database Design & Management, Software Configuration Management (which I am doing now), Technical Writing, Project Management, Process Design & Management, and Software testing. One skill can lead to many others, if you have the right skillset to begin with. I guess "Interoperability" would be the right word here. If your skillset has interoperable overlapping areas, you'll do well anywhere.

Anyhoo... I wish you luck in life.....just stay the HELL out of the telecom industry!!!! It sucks!


Spikeman


----------



## mountainbuns (Feb 19, 2004)

Wow, nice posts. 

Maryjane I really liked what you had to say and hope that in 10-15 years I can say the same types of things about my family and lifestyle! I hope you come to the party, I'd like to meet you!

Jon, I'm also at CU, but at a different stage (finishing my phd in aquatic ecology). I was lucky because my love of rivers and my love of biology meshed well into a career plan to study human disturbances to river systems. Seems to be working well (though I've been in school forever). For me, having a job that is meaningful and challenging to me, and supports my environmental value system (and puts me in beautiful outdoor work environments) has been the answer. If I'm going to spend 40+ hrs a week working, I'd like it to be something I enjoy, and something that I feel is a contribution to the planet. 

Then again there are extremely fulfilled janitors out there too, and those that are happy just putting in their time and playing hard during time off. I agree that the true meaning in life is gotten by sharing it - the ups and downs and all this fun outdoors stuff - with those you love.

Someone mentioned government agency jobs. This might be a good route for a polysci background. I'm most familiar with environmental research jobs, but it seems I come across a lot of administrative (budgeting, personnel and project management, policy...) jobs even just while searching for environmental jobs. You can start exploring federal job opportunities at the USA jobs website. http://usajobs.opm.gov/ Most state agencies have similar websites. Also, does your department have a career counselor - might be helpful if the person has a lot of experience and has seen graduates move on to all types of positions/lifestyles. 

Good luck!!!


----------



## tomcat (Oct 16, 2003)

been there and done that. I graduated college in '73 with a BA in Social Sciencies (double major in history and sociology/anthropology) and I'm still tryng to decide what to do for a career. Just kidding. Actually, the advice about civil service employment is not bad for paddlers and outdoor enthusiast. I have worked in our Human Services Dept for 30 yrs and I can honestly say that it has offered me as much if not more control over my lifestyle than most others I've known. I've seen friends make a bunch of money early in life and now are no better off than me with my 30+ yr pension options and all the other perks with state employment. I have probably paddled more than most during the workweek when the water (ours depends on rain) was there when others could not. As others stated, the pay ain't great at first but if you hang in there it's like the tortoise racing the hare....you may win the race in the long run......as my pay has steadily increased to the point now that it actually is pretty decent. On the other hand....not coming from a wealthy background.....I haven't been able to buy that second house in the mtns that I've dreamed of and that some of my friends in other careers have been able to buy.

Also, the advice about the nursing field is good too, but........in civil service I have never had to work on the weekends, nights or holidays that so many health care jobs require.

So...short of staying in school for a higher level degree, you have received some good advice. Good luck with your decision.


tomcat


----------



## cosurfgod (Oct 10, 2003)

Yea right. Don't tell me you choose to live in Little Rock because of the great people and wonderful town.

:wink:


----------



## tomcat (Oct 16, 2003)

cosurfgod said:


> Yea right. Don't tell me you choose to live in Little Rock because of the great people and wonderful town.
> 
> :wink:


I'm not quit sure I understand the jab??

LR isn't a bad area for paddling. We have all our own backyard stuff when it rains and we're right in the middle of the country for traveling either direction for the Rockies or Smokies area. Nope....we all gotta live somewhere and I'm not that unhappy here. As to the people....just like anywhere else....some good some bad. As to LR....it's just like all the other large towns/cities in America. We're all the same nowadays. Have you ever been to LR or western Pulaski County? You may be surprised on the geography. 

And.....at least I'm not in Dallas, Houston, Memphis, OK City, Baton Rouge, New Orleans, anywhere in Mississippi......and many more places that would be a lot (see I didn't use allot) worse.  

And and.....I have to admit that I hate the summers here.....when it gets to 100 F with 80% dew point.......ARMPIT ALERT ARMPIT ALERT!!!!!! :shock: 


tomcat


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

Little Rock in the summer......ah, the allday sauna with big mosquitos. Just giving you crap Tomcat. Meaning of life, eh, thats a tough one. Seems like most of the advice you are getting and seeking is job related. I would advise you to quit worrying so much. I wasted most of my youth trying to do "the right thing", their is no right thing. Every blasted thing on the planet comes with tradeoffs. Find what makes you happy and reach a balance between work, play, family, etc. What was it John Lennon said, "The future is what happens while you are busy making plans".


----------



## mvhyde (Feb 3, 2004)

*Animas is coming up, the real meaning to life*

Nice and sunny here today Tommy! My boat is on top the car, the river is slowly coming, and the seal dive rock below my house is awesome! 

A note on Arkansas (the state) boaters for all you Colorado yahoos. They're some of the best people I have ever met on the river. So when they come out, buy them a beer or two and get them good and drunk before you get them to buying all your drinks...


----------



## cosurfgod (Oct 10, 2003)

I have been to Fayetteville about 8 times to see a girl that was going to school there. It is a really pretty place but come on you don't understand the jab? :roll: Sorry buddy but LR is all yours. 


Hyde, think of heading to Farmington? It is almost that time. I'm thinking Sunday. It is currently at 469.


----------



## tomcat (Oct 16, 2003)

cosurfgod said:


> I have been to Fayetteville about 8 times to see a girl that was going to school there. It is a really pretty place but come on you don't understand the jab? :roll: Sorry buddy but LR is all yours.
> 
> 
> Hyde, think of heading to Farmington? It is almost that time. I'm thinking Sunday. It is currently at 469.



the meaning of life.....I paddled two very sweet creeks in the Ozarks last Friday and the another on Saturday......just what did you guys paddle this time of year? :lol: 

gh....WTF are doing in Memp-fish? I assume you're flying in?

Hyde.....thanks for the compliment for us arkyboaters. 

gosurfgod.....Fayetteville is a cool college town with some cool paddlers I hang with. You coming this way anytime soon?


tomcat


----------



## cosurfgod (Oct 10, 2003)

I wish, that chick was smokin'. If I do I will be sure to hit you up for some first class beta.


----------



## mvhyde (Feb 3, 2004)

*I might head to farmington sunday*

depends on how my back feels.... kinda torqued it hard moving furniture into the house


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

Tomcat, Fedex central is in Memphis. I was flying out but I got sick as a dog. Just getting over it now. Still hacking up fir balls though. How's the shecat?


----------



## tomcat (Oct 16, 2003)

gh said:


> Tomcat, Fedex central is in Memphis. I was flying out but I got sick as a dog. Just getting over it now. Still hacking up fir balls though. How's the shecat?


I thought that was it....Fedex headquarters. 

Diane is recovering great from surgery 7 weeks ago. Saw all her doctors this week and all are please at this point. Upcoming tests will tell the tale. If all continues on a positive note, we're still trying to make plans to come out this summer. 

ps to jon.....sorry for seeming to steal your post....the meaning of life. In my rambling yesterday I was trying to convey that civil service employment can be found in every county in America....from town/city, county, state and fed government jobs in many different fields. If you are trying to stay up in mtns and seek employment with a bach degree....you may find that government employment may be an option. Teaching is a "government" job too. Best of luck to your future.

tomcat


----------



## CO14 (Nov 12, 2003)

I graduated with a basically useless degree. Right out of college I started working for the National Park Service as a seasonal employee (right in there with the rest of my over educated and under motivated bretheren) in the summers and ski patrolling in the winters. It was a great life. I lived in two of the most beautiful places in Colorado, I was outside almost everyday, I was doing work that I enjoyed and having some great experiences. But I wasn't going anywhere, I was just getting older. I was not any closer to achieving some of my long term goals than I was when I started college. I reexamined my life, picked out the things that were most meaningful to me and looked around for a new career. I realized that working as an EMT was really fulfilling and so I went to nursing school. It has been the best decision I have ever made. I had a job four months before I graduated. I thought, "Wow this is how it must have been for all those business majors". Now I have a great job, benefits, health insurance, and I only work three days a week so I have plenty of free time. Imagine that, money and free time. In my youth those two things were mutually exclusive. So my advice to you would be to do anything you want until you figure out what you really need, then pursue that. If you are at all interested in the medical profession nursing is a great way to go. Good luck!


----------



## Lovin' Durango (Mar 11, 2004)

*Sell real estate!*

At least that is what I am planning on doing. Did an internship, and most of the agents work 30/40 hours a week in the summer, but have a really mellow winter. Plus you are an independant contractors so if you are not working with any clients you call take a day off in the middle of the week and go do you paper work at night. I looked thought alot of careers and I think this is the best. Every town has real estate agents and the cooler the town the more expensive real estate is and the higher you income if you can work your way up. 
Its a great balance between physical outdoor activity and mental activity, gets you into your community and make money at the same time. hope this helps


----------



## willpaddle4food (Oct 11, 2003)

*Yo durango residents past and present--hook me up*

Ahh yeah. The old existential conundrum. I think you're getting pretty good advice overall here. A person doesn't want to live their entire life around the pillars of money and security, but they do get more important with age. Sooner or later it just ain't that funny moving in and out of rental places and getting tagged for the deposit every single time, no. I think the main thing is to do SOME damn thing...don't wallow in indecision real long, or you'll look up one day and see you could have been in and out of another school and done with it, right or wrong, in the same amount of time you've been wondering about it.
My life has shown me that whatever your career passion may be, there's still always this part where it's gonna be work, and you're gonna do it to pay the bills. If you're lucky, you'll enjoy big chunks of it too. If you have anything on the ball at all, you'll learn to enjoy big chunks of work no matter what the work is. Life's fascinating in all it's respects. So I wouldn't fret too much about what your divine life calling might be...pick a fork and head into it. That being said, I'd agree strongly with those opining for the federal gov. as an employer...it just doesn't get more stable and benefit-heavy than our Uncle. And a much bigger, and growing, employer, is going to keep right on being all these sick and elderly Americans we got...yeah, the health field. Had it all to do over again, I'd definitely do nursing, for the simple reasons that they're hiring nurses almost everywhere, so you can pretty much pick your town. Excellent bennies in a decade where health insurance may well be unaffordable otherwise. And although it's less noble and exalted than being a doctor, you don't have to pour your entire life into it, either. Plus you actually get to help people, which can be both very frustrating and very rewarding.

Anyway, I just relocated to Durango and am looking for class III to easy class IV boating...when's the season start? Where's it happen? Is it summer yet, is it, huh, huh, is it? Is there anyplace in this damn town a person can afford to buy? Where's the water, huh? Help!
[email protected]


----------



## mvhyde (Feb 3, 2004)

*water is in the river*

boated from the playpark to my house down by Home Depot yesterday...kinda boney, cold, etc... but hey! it beats nothing.


----------



## danielle (Oct 13, 2003)

I was in a similar position as you when I graduate - a degree in Sociology/Government...but, I shortly found something that in turn, changed my life.

I served as an AmeriCorps volunteer for two years (my program was the NCCC, National Civilian Community Corps) - the requirement was only 10 months, but I loved it, and stayed on.

In my program, I tutored kids in Detroit, did trail reconstruction in South Dakota, worked on two Collegiate Challenges with Habitat for Humanity (Georgia and New Mexico), worked at the Butterfly Pavilions in Denver, served with the Red Cross doing disaster relief after the tornadoes in Oklahoma City, and then followed that with a disaster relief stint with FEMA in North Carolina after Hurrican Floyd.

What I learned from all of this is that there is so much that people can do with degrees in the social sciences, sometimes, it is just a little more unconvential than what you might think (not to mention all the skills I gained doing these kinds of tasks). 

Where has it led me? I now work for the Backcountry Snowsports Alliance and am pretty close to finishing my doctorate in Public Affairs (where I study social networks and nonprofits). This has also allowed me to stay super involved in the kayaking community and I've been able to make that as much of a priority as school and work. 

It can happen - you just need to be willing to explore the unconventional paths ...Check out the AmeriCorps programs (www.americorps.org).

Good luck - Danielle


----------



## Guided By Voices (Dec 7, 2003)

You should watch the film Monty Python made on the subject and your questions will be anwsered? Probably not, though. Maybe you just have to figure it out for yourself. 

If Monty Python had made a film on the Greatful Dead, you think Jerry Garcia's last words would have been "...I think I'm about to have a cardiac arrest!!!"?


----------



## Chachi (Feb 22, 2004)

Hey GBV, I don't know about Jerry, but Bob Pollard would at least have a Budweiser in his hand HOT FREAKS!!!


----------



## 217 (Oct 27, 2003)

thanks for all the input, I found a job that could keep me in crested butte for a while. I have also looked at the peace corp and grad schools as options. they are still very much on the table. danielle, where are you studying public affairs? social networks sounds interesting, are you studying social movements as a whole (resource mobalization, political process, Jo Freeman, rational v. irrational behavior), debate hobbes or maybe Domhoff style stuff or institutions as social networks? is the program your in more qualitative or quant oriented? i'm asking because these are questions i'm concerned with in my research agenda. (pol sci connections to economic crisis washington consensus for example and social movements interaction with pols such as in bolivia over water rights)

thanks for the help,
aaron


----------



## happy (Mar 19, 2004)

*two words*

Vision Quest


----------

